
Web-blocking and Illegal Sites - zoowar
https://www.pirateparty.org.uk/blog/2011/jul/25/web-blocking-and-illegal-sites/
======
bugsy
I don't even like the term "illegal sites". It's like the term "illegal books"
or "illegal thoughts".

Anyone advocating for sites to be illegal is probably not too interested in
freedom.

Can sites advocate doing illegal things? Sure, just like books. I can legally
write, publish, buy and read books on how to make bombs and drugs. That is
different from actually making and using bombs and drugs though, a very
important distinction. There are plenty of documentaries and movies that show
drugs and bombs being made and some are quite accurate. That is not illegal
either.

Can sites be used to gather together to plan criminal activity? Sure, that's
called conspiracy and is illegal whether done with the internet, via phone,
postal letter, or meeting in a cave with dissidents. Again, a site being a
medium of conspiracy doesn't make sites illegal any more than paper used to
convey a bank robber's note makes paper illegal.

~~~
zoowar
Should we call the 'undocumented' sites.

